# For Sale: 2014 Cadillac XTS, Beautiful, get Select or Lux requests!



## FrankieInTheCadillac (Aug 28, 2015)

Beautiful Cadillac XTS Luxury. Black Raven exterior and Jet Black interior. Always well cared for, super clean inside and out. Professionally serviced at Kuni Cadillac and Jiffy Lube. Service records and clean title/pink slip in hand. I bought this car in April 2016. I just bought a replacement so want to sell this one. It has all of the bells and whistles you'd expect in a Cadillac but does not have a sunroof.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

FrankieInTheCadillac said:


> Beautiful Cadillac XTS Luxury. Black Raven exterior and Jet Black interior. Always well cared for, super clean inside and out. Professionally serviced at Kuni Cadillac and Jiffy Lube. Service records and clean title/pink slip in hand. I bought this car in April 2016. I just bought a replacement so want to sell this one. It has all of the bells and whistles you'd expect in a Cadillac but does not have a sunroof.


How mah?


----------



## FrankieInTheCadillac (Aug 28, 2015)

Asking $16,000.


----------



## FrankieInTheCadillac (Aug 28, 2015)

Reduced price to $15,500.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

How many Miles on it? Navi? Remote Start? Leather? Accidents reported? Will you post the VIN #?


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Yeah. And come January it won't even be eligible to for Lux Black.

Basically, a luxury car with unknown mileage that gets 18 mpg to drive Uber X and the few Select and even fewer Lux requests at CA gas prices.

Please, stop being so charitable. You're spoiling your fellow ants.


----------



## FrankieInTheCadillac (Aug 28, 2015)

Has 70,378 miles. Has navigation with OnStar subscription but I just use Apple CarPlay. All leather interior. PM me for VIN. Thank you.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

You lost me at jiffy lube


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FrankieInTheCadillac said:


> All leather interior.


No shit?! Lol

Thats actually not a bad price for an XTS with only 70k. I believe cadillacs have 100k ppwer train warranty.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> You lost me at jiffy lube


Hey, don't knock JL. They're Uber certified.


----------

